# What music are you listening to....continued III



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- your missus is a nutter........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Something Corporate - I Want To Save You


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Drown Me Slowly - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Jack's Mannequin - The Mixed Tape


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

ACDC - COD


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't Stop - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Silverchair - Without You


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Put You Down - Alice in Chains


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Have a Drink on Me - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

The Killers - I've Got a Soul but I'm not a Soldier


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Flow - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

gnomey that killers song is actually called all these things that i've done........


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Out of Exile - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

Athelete- Chances...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 30, 2005)

System of a Down - Hypnotize


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

the killers- jenny was a friend of mine...............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Weezer - Hash Pipe


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

I listen to nothing ...NOTHING!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Interesting 

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

blink 182- i miss you............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Arctic Monkeys - A Certain Romance


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

damien rice- volcanoes..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

U2 - Sweetest Thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

i hate that song.......

damien rice- older chests.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't care...

ACDC - Love Hungry Man


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

fair enough.......

damien rice- amie.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

The Killers - I've Got a Soul but I'm not a Soldier


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

you did that one out of spite didn't you 

and nothing, dad's watching summit.......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Well it just came on... (but yes  )

Get some headphones then...

ACDC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 31, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> The Killers - *All These Things That I've Done*



*Cough*


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Nothing, again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump or Comeback Of The Year


----------



## trackend (Jan 2, 2006)

Ian Drury the Blockheads - Billericay Dickie


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

Byron Lee The Dragonaires


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

Aerosmith - Fly Away From Here


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

Shadow on the Sun - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

Oasis - Wonderwall............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Muse - Space Dementia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - Scummy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Razorlight - In the City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Hospitality


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

Scala - I Touch Myself.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Radioracer - Bittersweet


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Coldplay - Idiot (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Something Corporate - This Broken Heart


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Queen - I Want to Break Free


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

The Starting Line - Best Of Me


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

The Starting Line - Cheek to Cheek


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Power of Equality


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2006)

RHCP - Give It Away


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Athlete- if i found out..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

ACDC - Highway to Hell (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Athlete- twenty four hours...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Stereophonics - A Thousand Trees


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

bowling for soup- girl all the bad guys want.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Tenacious D - Sasquatch


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Kananga - Money Mission


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Aerosmith - Fly Away From Here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Count Basie - Have A Nice Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - History


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

South Park- soundtrack de la resistance.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2006)

What a coinky-dinK. Not long ago, I listened to the South Park Soundtrack - Uncle F*cker.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Oasis - Wonderwall.............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Razorlight - Somewhere Else


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Kyo - Le Chemin, gotta stop listening to french rock


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

great song............

Chemical Brothers - Galvanize.............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - A Certain Romance


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Didnt expect a comment like that to come from you  

Linkin Park - Hit the Floor


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Damien Rice - Lonely Soldier............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys- I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor...............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Maria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

U2 - Wild Horses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

kanye west ft. adam levine- heard em say...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Razorlight - Make Up Your Own Mind


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Stay Tonight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

i followed CC's lead- Linkin' park-Numb..........

will listen to the version with Jay Z next.............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Savior


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Jay - Z Linkin Park - Numb_Encore...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

I hate that version it suck ass....

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Linkin Park- and one.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Coldplay - Talk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - My Eyes Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Intro (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Lovers Liars


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated.............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

ACDC - Born to be Wild


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

Rooster- Staring At The Sun...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

U2 - One (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

U2 - Stay (Faraway, So Close!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Back To Hell


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Greeting Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

ACDC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Audioslave - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

The Killers - All These Things that I have Done (Live)


----------



## v2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lee Marvin- Wand'rin Star


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Brandy (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 6, 2006)

Gurerilla Radio - RATM


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

U2 - Wild Horses


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

Macka B - Global Messenger


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World - For Me, This Is Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Blink 182 - All the Small Things


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Straightjacket Feeling


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Muse - Space Dementia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Your Star


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

Billy Connoly- Masturbation Song............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Been with the Sheep then... 

U2 - All Because of You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

James Brown - Play that Funky Music White Boy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- By the Way...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Protocol - Sorry


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

Slash's Snakepit- Back to the Moment............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Protocol - She Waits For Me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

the killers- Glamorous Indie Rock Roll...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

ACDC - Fire Your Guns (Live)


----------



## v2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Chet Atkins- My Dad...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

Scala- i touch myself............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

Rufus Wainwrite- Hallelujah...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Holiday From Real


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Die For You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Down


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I Love You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Runaway


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Ruthless


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Break Yourself


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

The Doors - This is the End


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

Heaven's Dead - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Muse - Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

The Early November - All We Ever Needed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

Damien Rice- Amie...........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

Ground on Down - Ben Harper


----------



## v2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Suzie Bogguss- All My Loving


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

ACDC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

ACDC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

Dandelion - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

Heaven Beside You - Alice in Chains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

Carley Simons- You're so Vein..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

ACDC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2006)

> Carley Simons- You're so Vein..........


Did u spell her last name and the song name wrong on purpose Lanc???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

no i didn't know how it was spelt- it was on the radio........

Chris De Burgh - Lady In Red............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2006)

Its Carly Simon - You're So Vain...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks  and i'm listening to that song now.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

James Brown - I Feel Good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd really love to see you tonight- don't know who it's by..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Stereophonics - Have a Nice Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Pantera - Becoming


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Pantera - Revolution Is My Name


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Kings of Leon - California Waiting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Silverchair - Without You


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - Fake Tales of San Francisco


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Want To Save You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

just did, looks good..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Nirvana - Half the Man I Used to Be


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

something Corproate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - If You See Jordan


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

ACDC - Hells Bells (Live)


----------



## v2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Elektryczne Gitary- Człowiek z liściem na głowie


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Purple Stain


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

River of Deceit - Mad Season


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

AC/DC - We Salute You


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

The Song Remains the Same ... still.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

Total Eclipse Of The Heart - Bonnie Tyler............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

All American Rejects - Dance Inside


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Kings Of Zion Vol.3


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

All American Rejects - Your Star


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Allister - Moper


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

Rooster- Staring at the sun.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Aerosmith - Fly Away From Here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Kings of Leon - California Waiting


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- Bad Boy Limp..........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Anthony B Norris Man - Bad Mind


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- R'n'B


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

U2 - All I Want Is You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

carley simons- you're so vain.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

The Skatalites - Musical Communion


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

U2 - Walk On


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - Roses For The Dead


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Capleton - People Dem


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Venice Queen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - La La Lie


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Genesis- The Wall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Miss Delaney


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Give 'em Hell, Kid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Kill The Messenger


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

Oasis - Wonderwall...............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

blink 182- i miss you........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## Pisis (Jan 10, 2006)

DJ Selector Rondon - Dancehall Reggae Mix


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury

Mmmm, RCHP silliness and ska sounds!

Also, see here for not only the funniest thing on the internet, it's also where I heard this song...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Count Basie - Shoutin' Blues


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Ellis Island - A Little Help From My Friends


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Razorlight - Make Up Your Own Mind


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Buju Banton - Closer Featuring Marcia Griffiths


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Stereophonics - Just Looking


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Buju Banton - Hotness Feat. Heavy D


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Stereophonics - A Thousand Trees


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Buju Banton - Hang On Feat. Gregory Isaacs


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

Macka B - Power Of The Mind


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

All American Rejects - Straightjacket Feeling


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Audioslave - Like a Stone


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello - Lionel Richie...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Muse - The Small Print


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2006)

Scala- Bitch............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - The Mixed Tape


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

ACDC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## v2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Jethro Tull- Thick as a brick


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Early Sunsets Over Monroeville


----------



## v2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Status Quo- Rockin' all over the world


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - To The End


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dosed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - This Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Thank You For The Venom


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury

Mmmm, RCHP silliness and ska sounds!

Also, see here for not only the funniest thing on the internet, it's also where I heard this song...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2006)

Chemical Brothers- Galvanize............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I Love You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Rolling Stones - House of the Rolling Stones


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Burning Spear


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Throw Away your Television


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

ACDC - Who Made Who (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- Paranoia.........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Shabba Ranks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

Poison - Cooper, Alice............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Travis - Driftwood


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

Since I have a stupid amount of money for someone at my age and in my situation, I was in town boozing it up before work the other day (as usual, muahahah) ...and thought I wanted some new music so I bought myself AC/DC - Ballbreaker and Rage Against the Machine - Renegades (and a new £130 phone 'cos I was bored of my old one) ... anyway, so I'm listening to 

Cover You In Oil - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)

ACDC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

damien rice- unplayed piano..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

U2 - City of Blinding Lights


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Time To Waste


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Coldplay - Idiot (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Silverchair - Ana's Song (Open Fire)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Silverstein - Smashed Into Pieces


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

ACDC - Night of the Long Knives


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Silverstein - Giving Up


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

U2- Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 15, 2006)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers- Don't Forget Me


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

John Lennon - Imagine


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 15, 2006)

RHCP- Can't Stop
I've got By The Way in at the moment


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

ACDC - School Day Bon Scott

Good album, I have that one on my Ipod.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2006)

(Aww Bon Scott.... good track)

Dirty Love...Thunder


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Razorlight - Somewhere Else


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Green Day- Whatshername


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2006)

Problem Child - AC/DC (Bought another AC/DC album; Let there be Rock.)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Good song

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

RUSH - Roll the Bones


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

James Brown- Sex Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Van Morrison- Hey Mr DJ


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Pat Metheny


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Queen - Under Pressure


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

Kate Bush - There goes a tenner 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

Agent Orange.........carve em up !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Fistful of Steel


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

Ha ! a little Megadeath ............

rip it up


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

PJ Harvey - 50ft Queenie


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Rollings Stones - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 17, 2006)

Feeling Feelings (Demo) - Queen 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin Sammy Davis, Jr. - The Ratpack


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

All American Rejects - Straightjacket Feeling


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

Tracy Chapman- Behind the Wall..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

All American Rejects - Dance Inside


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Apache Rose Peacock


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

ACDC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom Waits- Swordfishtrombone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Maria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Evanescence - Hello


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

Jesus - Queen


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Macka B - Christmas Has Been Cancelled


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

Lovelight - Debbie Harry


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Easily


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - Miss Delaney


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

Staying Power (Live) - Queen


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Oasis - The Importance of Being Idle


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Count Basie Zoot


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Muse - Time Is Running Out


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

U2 - Knocking on Heaven's Door (Live)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 20, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy

(Here's a hint for finding music you like: use Pandora)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

ACDC - Hells Bells


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

All Night Long- can't remember who it's by


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

franz ferdinand- this fire...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Good song.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

Linkin Park - Numb..........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

Peter Tosh - Johny B Goode


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

AC/DC - Sink The Pink


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

scala- every breath you take...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

U2 - Bad (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Sadie


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

The Guess Who - American Woman


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

Summertime


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Happy Endings


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Cherub Rock - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Your Star


----------



## Crippen (Jan 22, 2006)

Queen Death on Two legs.

I went to see the Mick Rock Exhibition a week ago, it was great to see his work on dispaly, but I really went to see the Queen section...excellant!! I also got to sit in the chair that Freddy sat on in the Bohemian Rhapsody video..... how cool is that.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

...not that excellent...really. But I'm glad you had fun. 

Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Want To Save You


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Geek U.S.A - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

ACDC - Sin City (Live)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 22, 2006)

Coldplay - X&Y
*EDIT* I forgot to add that im listening to the beatles as well...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Dont Tread on Me - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Muzzle - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Flake


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

the ethiopians


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2006)

Eh? What are they singing? "I'm starving" ? 

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

I got you (I Feel Good)- My Old School's Jazz Band (I was in it)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Haligh, Haligh, A Lie, Haligh


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2006)

The World on a String - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

U2 - Stuck in a Moment


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - Dear Scene, I Wish I Were Deaf


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Greenday - Jesus of Surburbia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Twisted Transister - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Nightmare of You - My Name Is Trouble


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet Sweet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Pepper - Sir Psycho Sexy

Liking the new sig pD 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you. 

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm Housin' - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Calm Like a Bomb


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2006)

God Don't Make Lonely Girls - The Wallflowers


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

ACDC - Knight of the Long Knives


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

Hard as a Rock - AC/DC


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

One way or another - Blondie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

Spoonman - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

Nightmare of You - The Days Go By Oh So Slow


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello Earth - Kate Bush.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

Johnny Cash "The Man in Black"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

Primus - Mr. Knowitall


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop (Live)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

I Want To Break Free - Queen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Flake


----------



## Hellbird (Jan 26, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

10 AM Automatic - The Black Keys


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

God Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

Matisyahu - Live At Stubb's


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World (Live)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

I Have a Dream - Abba


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

AC/DC - Money Talks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - Fake Tales of San Francisco


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

Send Me His Love - P J Harvey


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

Action This Day (Live) - Queen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

Run To The Hills - Ze Iron M's 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Good song.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Phantom of the Operah - Iron Maiden


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Born of a Broken Man - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

the fallen- franz ferdinand........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Angels/Losing/Sleep - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Picture - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Oasis - The Importance of Being Idle


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Apology - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

AC/DC - There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - The Days Go By Oh So Slow


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

Bomber - Motorhead


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Radiohed - Lucky


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Disturbed - Guarded


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

White Stripes - Blue Orchid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

Blondie - Underground Girl


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Disturbed-Stricken


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Tumble in the Rough - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Parallel Universe


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

State of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

U2 - City of Blinding Lights


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Glorified G - Pearl Jam


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Metallica-Turn The Page


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2006)

Stompin' Tom - Bud the Spud


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Drown Me Slowly - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Metallica- The House That Jack Built


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Ugly Truth - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Zephyr Song


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

System Of A Down-Hypnotize


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

AC/DC - TNT


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Sex and Violence - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional - Saints and Sailors.............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Bullet With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Nirvana - All Apologies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

Matchbox 20- shame.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Megadeth - Peace Sells but whose buying.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

Blink 182- always..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Lepher Messiah - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Awake - Godsmack


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Bodies - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I dont know if this is coincidence but I am listening to a song called Bodies right now. 

Bodies - Drowning Pool


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

It might be a cover ... I know Killradio did a cover of the Smashing Pumpkins "Bodies". 

Planet of Sound - Pixies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

No Bodies by Drowning is not the same. I know the Smashing Pumpkins version as well. I have the Mellon Collie The Infinite Sadness CD.

Here is the lyrics to the Drowning Pool version:



Lyrics for: Bodies 

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor 
Beaten why for 
Can't take much more 
One - Nothing wrong with me 
Two - Nothing wrong with me 
Three - Nothing wrong with me 
Four - Nothing wrong with me 
One - Something's got to give 
Two - Something's got to give 
Three - Something's got to give 
Now 
Let the bodies hit the floor 
Push me again 
This is the end 
Skin against skin blood and bone 
You're all by yourself but you're not alone 
You wanted in now you're here 
Driven by hate consumed by fear 
Let the bodies hit the floor 


Anyhow right now I am listening to:

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah, okay. I've got Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness too, and Siamese Dream. 

Know Your Enemy - Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Stereophonics - Just Looking


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Meat Plow - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

The Killers - All These Thing that I've Done (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Get on Top


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Rearviewmirror - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

U2 - Knocking on Heavens Door (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

U2 - Bullet the Blue Sky (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Champagne for my real friends, real pain for my sham friends.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Original Prankster - The Offspring. I haven't played this album in years - and it was just sat there ... and I can't be arsed to go upstairs to get my proper albums.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - War within a Breath


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - Im Ready


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

The Killers - All These Things That I've Done


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Silverfuck - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Pisis (Jan 30, 2006)

Matisyahu - Live at Stubb's


----------



## Pisis (Jan 30, 2006)

Anthony B - Marijuana


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

AC/DC - Heatseeker (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Something Corporate - Me And The Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2006)

Green Day- Holiday


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

The Crew-Hooligans Holiday


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Nirvana - Half the Man I used to Be


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 31, 2006)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers- Can't Stop


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2006)

An Ode to No One - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

G&R


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 1, 2006)

Madness- Uncle Sam


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Grand Theft Autumn


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Midnight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Yule Shoot Your Eye Out


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - Roses For The Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

U2 - Sweetest Thing


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

My Wave - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Township Rebellion


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

All Your Lies - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Still 'All Your Lies' ... 

And how are YOU this mornin'? Haha ...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to wake up...

AC/DC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

... why the hell would you want to do that? My back's irritating ... got my tattoo done yesterday. It's in the body art thread! 

We Die Young - AiC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw it, not bad. I have to go to the airport this morning.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Rearviewmirror - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

AC/DC - Love at First Feel


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 2, 2006)

The Jam - Going Underground.


----------



## krupp (Feb 4, 2006)

Blur-Song 2
Earshot-Wait
Limp Bizkit-My Way
Limp BIzkit-Take A Look Around
Nine Inch Nails-Dead Souls
Shinedown-45
The Cure-Burn
The Servant-Cells
The Used-The Taste of Ink
Thornley-So Far So Good
Three Days Grace-I Hate Everything About you


----------



## yoyoman (Feb 4, 2006)

What an incredibly long thread  

I'm a composer of Aviation Music. Just click on the link below, "Birds of War" should start to play authomatically once you're on my frontpage :

www.soundclick.com/yoyoman

Kind regards  

yoyoman


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

Kick Out the Jams - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 4, 2006)

Get Down Make Love (Live) - Queen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

Linkin Park- Numb..........


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

We Die Young - AiC


----------



## Crippen (Feb 4, 2006)

Lancs...good choice hun.

Im listening to Thunder....Dirty Love ( I went to see them last night....great gig)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

AC/DC - High Voltage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Light My Way - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Desert Rain - Iced Earth


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Getaway Car - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Let it Play - Poison


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

The Last Remaining Light - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Fairies Where Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Howling Furies - Anthrax


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Heart of a Lion - Halford


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

From Here to Eternity - Iron Maiden


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Love - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Flake


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Boogie Man - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Song Written About Me


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 5, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Here Come Those Tears Again - Jackson Browne


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Venice Queen


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Would? - AiC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

Nightmare of You - Dear Scene, I Wish I Were Deaf


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Woman


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

Doesn't Remind Me - Audioslave


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2006)

Night Fall ~ Rob Halford


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Sin City


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

Fistful of Steel - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Beating Around the Bush


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Sin City (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2006)

Madness- Shut Up
Now it's It Must Be Love


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

Overcome - Live 

One of the most beautiful songs ever ... in my opinion. This song was donated to the 9/11 fund - in fact, I have the video played for the song asking for donations. 

Those f*$kers need to burn in the sands they came from!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tear


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2006)

Burden in my Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Touch too Much


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Brand New - Guernica


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

Razorlight - Up All Night


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - My Name Is Trouble


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - MFEO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

AC/DC - TNT


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

God Don't Make Lonely Girls - Wallflowers


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

Scala- under the bridge.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - Marry Me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

Damien Rice- Lonelilly.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Maria


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dire Straits- Do America


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2006)

Glory to the Brave - Hammerfall


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstuck (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Disturbed - Guarded


----------



## Crippen (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeff Buckley hallelujah


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - This Velvet Glove


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Metallica - One


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Muse - Sing For Absolution


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Crippen (Feb 12, 2006)

Sufjan Stevens 'That Dress looks nice on you'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Something Corporate - As You Sleep


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

For Everyman - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Something Corporate - Only Ashes


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Greeting Song


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Something Corporate - Unravel


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Cabron


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2006)

Megadeth - Paranoid


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

David Bowie- Space Oddity..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - The Days Go By Oh So Slow


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 14, 2006)

Bullet For My Valentine - Hand of Blood


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2006)

Pantera - Becoming


----------



## Twitch (Feb 15, 2006)

Uhh, Bad Moon Rising- Creedance


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand - Van Tango


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

AC/DC - Night Prowler


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Metallica - Whisky in the Jar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

rolling stones- paint it black............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Nightmare of You - Why am I Always Right?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Let Me Put My Love into You - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Universally Speaking (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2006)

"Cabrooooooooooon, Cabroooooon"

Cabron - RHCP


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

CHRIS DE BURGH - THE LADY IN RED............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Gun's N' Roses - Live and Let Die


----------



## plan_D (Feb 19, 2006)

Scavenger - Killradio


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2006)

Blondie - Call Me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2006)

Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## plan_D (Feb 19, 2006)

Head Injury - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

Red Hot chillie peppers- Can't Stop.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

Matchbox 20- if you're gone..........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## plan_D (Feb 20, 2006)

Luna - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

The kinks- waterloo sunset........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## Smokey (Feb 20, 2006)

Hot Chip - Over And Over


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - Alvarez


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- So Impossible.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Street Car


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Carry This Picture............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Recovery


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

ARCTIC MONKEYS- I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

You are to be shot for listening to that.

Funeral For a Friend - The End Of Nothing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

annother group you hate 

Police- Roxanne


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

U2 - Electical Storm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

Corinne Bailey Rae- Like A Star.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Smokey (Feb 21, 2006)

Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

very heterasexual 

Dashboard Confessional- As Lovers Go............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

It's heterosexual 

Nirvana - Drain You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

oh come on you really think i can spell 

same song as before........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

I would of thought so...

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

my spelling sucks, i'm only predicted Bs in english you know! my grammar's quite good though, not that i ever let it show on here 

Train- Drops of Jupiter...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

I failed higher first time round (that was because it was a shit exam and only just... like 1 or 2 marks)...

White Stripes - The Denial Twist


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 22, 2006)

athelete- half light.......

right guys i'm on a search, i need to find a song in mp3 format that girls will absolutely hate, and i'm talking real !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand - Better on Holiday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Well lanc, Im sure I could provide hundreds but it would help if you said what kind of genre youre after.

The Used - All That Ive Got


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Our Lawyers Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Dont Get Sued


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - XO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

The Used - Sound Effects And Over Dramatics


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Gun's N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

The Used - Bulimic


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 22, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Franz Ferdinand - Better on Holiday




_*Cough, "Jacqueline"*_

I'm listening to Lovefool by The Cardigans


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Whatever...

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give it Away


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

David Grey- this year's love...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Take It Away


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Give 'Em Hell Kid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - I Caught Fire


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Regenades of Funk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Let It Bleed


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Midnight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Light With A Sharpened Edge


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Testify


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - A Box Full Of Sharp Objects


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Maybe Memories


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Greener With The Scenery


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Gun's N' Roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Noise And Kisses


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

AC/DC - The Razor's Edge (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Screaming Infidelities...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Something Corporate - Straw Dog


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Fortune Faded (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

god you guys are quick........

Dashboard Confessional- The Best Deceptions................


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Evil Walks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Coheed And Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

It just changed...

Coldplay and Richard Ashcroft - Bitter Sweet Symphony (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Undertones- Teenage Kicks...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Something Corporate - Inside the Pocket


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

The Used - Take It Away


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Athelete- wires........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Disturbed - Just Stop


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Funky Monks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Elastica - Connection


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Queen- Don't Stop Me Now...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand - Van Tango


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Rooster- Staring At The Sun............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Brand New - Seventy Times 7


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Brand New - The No Seatbelt Song


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost of You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

Bowling For Soup- Ohio (Come Back To Texas).............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Brand New - Last Chance To Lose Your Keys


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Weezer - Island in the Sun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Brand New - The Shower Scene


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

bowling For soup- Shut up and Smile...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Brand New - Failure By Design


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Bowl Of Oranges


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

White Stripes - My Doorbell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

all the random talking at the end of the bowling for soup album........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

The Used - Cut Up Angels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

The Used - Listening


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Zephyr Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

The Used - Alone This Holiday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Hands Down...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Feel Love (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Hands Down is one of my favourite songs...


The Used - Cut Up Angels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

The Used - Blue And Yellow


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Easily (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## Erich (Feb 27, 2006)

Squealer............man these guys suck for a metal band. blind guardian which I just heard, a heck of alot better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

> Hands Down is one of my favourite songs...



it is a great song, so impossible's good too.........

Panic! at the disco- Lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off...........


----------



## Erich (Feb 27, 2006)

Acid Rain rippin it up .......... experimentation. personally I would rather have the Mrs. clothes off lanc... 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Muse - The Small Print


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

The Used - Cut Up Angels


----------



## Erich (Feb 27, 2006)

FATES WARNING


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

The Used - Lunacy Fringe


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Now in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

The Used - Im a Fake


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky


----------



## Henk (Feb 27, 2006)

Linkin Park - With you

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## Henk (Feb 27, 2006)

Gurrulaz - Dare

Excuse the spelling.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day (Live)


----------



## Henk (Feb 27, 2006)

Bryan Addams - Summer of 69

Love this song

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

Learn to Fly ...Foo fighters (I got tickets last Saturday to see them and the Strokes in june...woohoo!)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Nirvana - Sliver


----------



## plan_D (Feb 27, 2006)

Homesick - Soul Asylum


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Nirvana - Something in the Way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

The Used - Let It Bleed


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Foreigner - Reaction to Action

http://www.pandora.com


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

The Used - Maybe Memories


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Last Exit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Something Corporate - She Paints Me Blue


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

U2 - One (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Something Corporate - Forget December


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Razorlight - Make Up Your Own Mind


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Soundgarden - Heretic


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Soundgarden - Fluttergirl


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

Megadeath ~ the reconing LIVE !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Rolling Sly Stone (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - The End Of Nothing


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## plan_D (Mar 2, 2006)

CC, Fluttergirl is Chris Cornell solo! Not Soundgarden ... And I see I'm slowly introducing you to good music! 

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2006)

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2006)

Led Zepplin - Heartbreaker


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2006)

plan_D said:


> CC, Fluttergirl is Chris Cornell solo! Not Soundgarden ... And I see I'm slowly introducing you to good music!
> 
> Highway to Hell - AC/DC



Ah ok - Ill change it. Slowly? Ive had Soundgarden on my WMP for a long time 

Brand New - Okay I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Don't.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tear


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - The Days Go By Oh So Slow


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Within Temptation - Our Farewell


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could of Lied


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

U2 - One (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - I Was A Prayer


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

AC/C - Evil Walks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Smoke


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Die For You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Miss Delaney


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Rescued


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - Fake Tales of San Francisco


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

Train- Drops of Jupiter........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

AC/DC - Walk All Over You


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Head Automatica - Brooklyn is Burning


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Your Bright Baby Blues - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Head Automatica - Please Please Please (Young Hollywood)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Dance With You - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Metallica - St Anger


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - Alvarez


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Nazi Driver - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Coldplay and Richard Ashcroft - Bitter Sweet Syphony (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Lawless Avenues - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - History


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

By Starlight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Monsters


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

99% - Soul Asylum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

The Starting Line - Leaving


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Rush - Summertime Blues


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Glide - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Rush - YYZ


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2006)

Biohazard ~ Sell out

time to go kill something, maybe the neighbors rats


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Metallica - Hero of the Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Brand New - Okay I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Dont


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Brand New - Good to know that if i ever need attention all i have to do is die


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Brandy (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Brand New - Seventy Times 7


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Easily (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Its Cool, We Can Still Be Friends


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

RUSH - Force Ten (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Bright Eyes - I Will Be Grateful For This Day


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin' (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Bright Eyes - No Lies, Just Love


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Die For You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Radioracer - Bittersweet


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

AC/DC - Who Made Who (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine - Testify


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Champagne for my real friends, real pain for my cham friends.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

Linken Park- Numb.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

Corinne Bailey Rae- Like a Star.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh God No...

The Starting Line - Saddest Girl Story


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

U2- City of Blinding Lights


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - She Paints Me Blue


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm listening to corridos which is Mexican music. They are true stories told in songs and are often sad. They are usually listened to when your drinking or down, but I wouldn't know this from experience.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - Street Car


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Get on Top (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Into The Airwaves


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Travis - Sing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - 21 and Invincible


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - Only Ashes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Savior


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2006)

Rearviewmirror - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Purple Stain


----------



## plan_D (Mar 9, 2006)

Circle of Power - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You!) - Live


----------



## plan_D (Mar 9, 2006)

The Ghost of Tom Joad - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

bob dylan- like a rolling stone......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand- This Boy..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Monkey Man


----------



## Glider (Mar 9, 2006)

La Boheme - Puccini


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

Bowling For Soup- Somebody Get My Mom........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

AC/DC - Walk All Over You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

Status Quo- Rockin' all over the world...........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Breaking the Girl


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

Lionel Richie- Hello.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

Oasis- Don't look back in anger...........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Snow Patrol - Grazed Knees


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Brand New - Okay I believe you, but my Tommy Gun don't.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Queen - I want to Break Free


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand- You're The Reason I'm Leaving..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Rush - Force Ten


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

Fall Out Bot - Ive Got a Dark Alley And A Bad Idea That Says You Should Shut Your Mouth


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Eminem - When im gone

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2006)

Metallica - The Frayed Ends of Sanity


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

Brand New - Jaws Theme Swimming


----------



## plan_D (Mar 12, 2006)

White, Discussion - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Straightjacket Feeling


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

AC/DC - Sin City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

Brand New - Guernica


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

Johan Strauss - An der schönen, blauen Donau

...one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

AC/DC - Touch to Much


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2006)

The Starting Line - Best Of Me


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2006)

Sugarcult - Back To California


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2006)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

All-American Rejects - The Last Song


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nirvana - Aero Zeppelin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Brand New - Seventy Times 7


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Brand New - Last Chance To Lose Your Keys


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

The Killers - All These Things That I've Done


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Brand New - Failure by Design


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Chad Kroeger feat. Josey Scott - Hero


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Tell That Mick He Just Made My List Of Things To Do Today


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

still listening to Johan Strauss - Blue Donau


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2006)

Razorlight - Kirby's House


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2006)

Panic! At The Disco - The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage


----------



## Henk (Mar 18, 2006)

Linkin Park - With you

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2006)

POD - Boom


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Your Star


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)

Bright Eyes - First Day Of My Life


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

Stereophonics - Have a Nice a Day


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

Dissident - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Jacks Mannequin - The Mixed Tape


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Swing, Swing


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Brand New - Last Chance to Lose Your Keys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

The Lonliest Day of my Life - System of A Down.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Brand New - Soco Amaretto Lime


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

The Killers - All These Things That I've Done


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Nightmare Of You - Dear Scene, I Wish I Were Deaf


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

The Best of John Lee Hooker


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

Worldwide Suicide - Pearl Jam (Brand New Single!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello- Lionel Richie.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Taste the Pain


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

Here Come the Bastards - Primus


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Buddy Guy


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

Dickeye - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Dance Inside


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

The Killers - Mr Brightside


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Bowl Of Oranges


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

RUSH - Force Ten


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Waste Of Paint


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I Think Dey Like Me - Dem Franchize Boyz


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Bright Eyes - No Lies, Just Love


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Elastica - Connection


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Stereophonics - Superman


----------



## plan_D (Mar 22, 2006)

Spellbound - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 23, 2006)

Devil by His Side - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

Blondie- Atomic.......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Elvis Pressley vs JXL - A Little Less Conversation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

Bonnie Tyler- I Need A Hero.........


----------



## plan_D (Mar 23, 2006)

What You Are - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Audioslave - Out Of Exile


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

You're kiddin' right ? 

Big Dumb Rocket - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Not this time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2006)

Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

Fish On - Primus


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

AC/DC - Rock n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Nightmare of You - Dear Scene, I Wish I Were Deaf


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Steel Pulse - African Holocaust


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Nightmare of You - Thumbelina


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Purple Stain


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2006)

watching the hits, some pretty crappy music...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Every song on The Hits and TMF is rubbish for the most part...

Something Corporate - Mulligan Goes To War


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep...

The Strokes - The End has no End


----------



## plan_D (Mar 25, 2006)

Jesus Hands - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

Oasis- Stop Crying Your Heart Out.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Rollings Stones - You Can't Always Get what you Want


----------



## Crippen (Mar 26, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys " When the sun goes down" got their album for mothers day ( well trained off springs ey).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

Undertones- Teenage Kicks...........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Metallica - Hero of the Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Road Trippin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Muse - Endlessly


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

The Strokes - Razorblade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

The Killers- Somebody Told Me.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Nirvana - Where did You Sleep Last Night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

One - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- As Lovers Go............


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Metallica - Unforgiven


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Speak - Godsmack

The new song!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

The Kinks- Waterloo Sunset..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

The Strokes - Last Night


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

The Killers- Mr. Brightside..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

AC/DC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

The Used - I Caught fire


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

RUSH - 2112 Overture


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

Mud- Lonely This Christmas.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

RUSH - Working Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Something Corporate - Straw Dog


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Get on Top (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Razorlight - Stumble and Fall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Something Corporate - Runaway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Wicked Transister - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Savior


----------



## Henk (Mar 27, 2006)

Black eyed pees - My humps

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## Henk (Mar 27, 2006)

D12 - How come

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## Henk (Mar 27, 2006)

Linkin Park - By Myself

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2006)

The Sun Still Sleeps - Underoath


Yay, screamo!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2006)

Didn't Blue oyster have song called ME 262


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes they sure did. It was on there 1974 album Secret Treaties. Here is the lyrics:

Me262 

Goering's on the phone to Freiburg
Say's Willie's done quite a job
Hitler's on the phone from Berlin
Say's I'm gonna make you a star

My Captain Von Ondine, here's your next patrol
A flight of English bombers across the canal
After twelve, they'll all be here
I think you know the job

They hung there dependant from the sky
Like some heavy metal fruit
These bombers, ripened, ready to tilt
Must these Englishmen live that I might die
Must they live that I might die

In a G-load disaster from the rate of climb
Sometimes I'd faint and be lost to our side
But there's no reward for failure, but death
So watch me in the mirrors, keep in the glidepath

Get me through these radars, no I cannot fail
Not when great silver slugs are eager to feed
I can't fail, no not now
When twenty five bombers wait ripe

They hung there dependant from the sky
Like some heavy metal fruit
These bombers, ripened, ready to tilt
Must these Englishmen live that I might die
Must they live that I might die

Me-262 prince of turbojet, Junker's jommo 004
Blasts from clustered R4M quartets in my snout
And see these English planes go burn
Now you be my witness how red were the skies
When the fortresses flow, for the very last time
It was dark over Westphalia, in april of T45

They hung there dependant from the sky
Like some heavy metal fruit
These bombers, ripened, ready to tilt
Must these Englishmen live that I might die
Must they live that I might die

Must these Englishmen live that I might die
Junker.s jommo 004 (repeat many times)
Bombers at 12 o'clock high


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah the only time I saw them they played that song they were backing up Uriah Heep


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is a cover off the original album.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

Bowling For Soup- Next Ex Girlfriend...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - This Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

Bowling For Soup- A Hole..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Interlude


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

nothing, had to switch it off as dad's watching some film


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Nightmare of You - I Want To Be Buried In Your Backyard


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - This Velvet Glove


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Aerosmith - Amazing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Dirty Window - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Rosen Rot - Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Township Rebellion


----------

